# braid for light bream setup?



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

gday all,

I've herd its good to great braid for your spinning light bream out fit so i wanna get some. All i need to know is what pound line should i get for bream and flathead..  .? i have been considering 4,6 and 8 pound line (because braid has a thinner diameter than mono) would 8lb be alright or 6lb or 4?

Also do you have to tie it onto the mono trace or something ive herd? Any suggestions would be great  

Thanks Dane 8)


----------



## samw (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Dane,

I know braid is suggested for soft plastics because you dont get the strectch thereby allowing you to feel every little switch and gives you a better movemnt in the water. A lot of people use fluro carbon leaders however I use mono of same strength as main line. I am a big believer in not using a leader of stonger strength than the main, this will result in a break at a knot..usually the one to the lure, if snagged. Otherwise you may get a break mid way down the line leaving a lot in the enviroment.

Air knots can be a problem in lighter braid, I use 6 pound and have got a few but not to many to make me feel I should go to 8 pound.

I would suggest a 6 pound braid with a 6 pound mono or fluro carbon leader

In reality braid will fail a lot after the limit quoted.


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

I reckon 4lb braid with a 6 or 8lb mono or fluro leader for flathead, i never go over 4lb for bream though (both trace and mainline)


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

i use 8lb braid with 8lb fluro leader,i think if your new to braid do'nt go to light but if you do[go lighter] have a look at fire line or stren microfuse as they are not as limp ,there fore less knots
cheers scott


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Fireline is great but would step up to dyneema once your used to the feel. Takes some getting used to initially and keep a close eye on your reel for loops to avoid wind knots and you'll never look back. I'm sure most of the guys and gals who used to use mono haven't looked back since changing although I generally carry an outfit with mono it generally doesn't get used for the lure work other than trolling now.
IMy main spin combo has 8lb Super PE Sunline on a 2-4kg graph stick. Its very fine, great casting and can control quite sizable bream. 
Goodluck


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Dane it seems you are very keen to get this whole bream on lures deal happening.

Can I suggest you find yourself a copy of " How to catch Bream on lures and flies", by Steve Starling and Kaj Busch.

Don't feel too bad if you are not getting good results untill summer.

As far as braided lines go there is such a huge difference in the line rating from one company to another.

ie 4lb berkley fireline will break at about 8lb whereas 6lb sunline or will break at 6lb.

If I were you I would stick to fireline for now as it is relatively cheap and strong for its rating. 4 or 6lb fireline will have you pretty much covered for anything in the goerges river (even school mulloway  ).

Oh and its very important to have the 'whole system' . You should have a light graphite rod, small but quality spinning reel, light braided line and flourocardbon trace to be able to cast your plastics and hardbodies into the snags, rockwalls boathulls etc etc.

Goodluck.

Stewie.


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

great book, there normally $30 each but i bought mine from the fishing show in a pack. It came with on soft plastics (which is also a good book), How to catch bream on lures and flies and a magazine + a rapala lure.  it cost $30


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah mate, i use 6lb Fireline and 8lb flouro leader, i was fishing in snaggy stuff earlier this year for flatties and i used 10lb flouro for my leader. But 6lb Braid and 8lb Leader would be an ideal starting platform. You will need to tie the leader on to the braid with a double uni knot or similar, i use the double uni and its easy and has good knot strength. If the bream are finiky you might have to go down to 4lb or even 2lb so maybe find a reel that comes with two spools so you can have the option on the water.
Cheers Bilby.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I find 4lb a little wispy, 6lb fireline works better for me coz the wind doesn't tend to pull excessive amount of line off the spool when cating. And also a good quality leader about a rod length is needed. Light as you dare in clear water and something stronger when targeting flathead. Google 'animated knots' to find the right joining knot for you. Eveyone has an opinion which is the best/strongest, so find the best one for you and learn it and practice it.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

blueyak said:


> Can I suggest you find yourself a copy of " How to catch Bream on lures and flies", by Steve Starling and Kaj Busch.
> 
> Oh and its very important to have the 'whole system' . You should have a light graphite rod, small but quality spinning reel, light braided line and flourocardbon trace to be able to cast your plastics and hardbodies into the snags, rockwalls boathulls etc etc.


Another beauty is the Berkley Soft Plastics DVD with Adam Royter.

Very informative and it explains EVERYTHING in an east to understand manner. Available at ya local tacklestore too.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

G'day Dane. A recent topic in this section gave an opportunity for some to share their rigs, techniques and baits/lures for bream fishing. There's some good tips there and you can find out what braids, etc are used:

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=27164

If I'm targeting bream, I used to use 6lb braid, but now mostly using 4lb unless I think I'm more likely to catch a large flattie! 

Good luck.


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

take a look at breammaster .com those blokes fish day in and day out for bream on lures,light rods small reals and light braid and alot of them fish from kayaks.  hope it helps out. ;-)


----------



## jighead (Apr 19, 2009)

Ay

Go with the 6lb braid and an 8lb flurocarbon lead 
It's a gud balanced set up becuase itsgot the strength to pull big bream out of around structure (oyster racks,rocks,morings ......) you could also use a 10 or 12lb leader for flatties so the teeth like things tend to rub through lighter leader

D


----------

